# UPC increased broadband speed



## boaber (6 Jan 2011)

Just got a text from UPC there.  They've increased my broadband from 8Mb to 15Mb 

Cheers UPC!

Anyone else get a text?


----------



## Delboy (6 Jan 2011)

but have they upped the price for broadband or even on your TV package if you have 1. The Last Word had a feature on this on Tuesday....increasing prices and making it look like you get something in return


----------



## boaber (6 Jan 2011)

Not yet, last 3 Direct Debits (05/01/11, 06/12/10 & 04/11/10) have all been for the same amount.

Will keep an eye out to see how much they debit in Feb


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jan 2011)

Got the same text Boaber - checked bills, last 4 have been for the same amount - will keep an eye on next one.


----------



## askalot (6 Jan 2011)

I'm on the same deal as the OP, reading this article from The Irish Times in Dec it seems that there will be a €2.20 increase though, like most things to do with UPC's billing, it is confusing!

Article here:


[broken link removed]


----------



## Berni (6 Jan 2011)

Prices are going up from 4th Jan.
There is a very discreet notice on their website, but they obviously didn't think it was worth wasting a text telling people about it.

http://www.upc.ie/about_us/pricenotice/


----------



## Frank (6 Jan 2011)

Seems very very sneaky.

Surely they should have give better notice.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Jan 2011)

They say you can get out of contract if you don't like it. _Presuming_ you saw their newspaper ad on 3 December... 


> UPC’s Broadband and Phone services remain excellent value, however under the terms of your contract you have the right to cancel or downgrade your service within 30 days of 3 December 2010 without penalty if you do not agree with these price changes (for those customers who subscribe to UPC Broadband Light this 30 day period applies from 21 December 2010).


Very sneaky indeed. Time for a quick call to their retentions department, methinks...


----------



## fender64 (7 Jan 2011)

I got a letter from UPC some months ago telling me I was getting more tv...itv3/4 sky3 and some other station.They also said my broadband would go from 10mb to 15...how would I check the broadband speed to see if I am getting what I am told I am getting..It is not very clear...Thanks


----------



## Papercut (7 Jan 2011)

fender64 said:


> I got a letter from UPC some months ago telling me I was getting more tv...itv3/4 sky3 and some other station.They also said my broadband would go from 10mb to 15...how would I check the broadband speed to see if I am getting what I am told I am getting..It is not very clear...Thanks


You might need to reboot your modem if you haven't already done so since 5th Jan. Then do a speedtest. The UPC one is  HERE


----------



## Papercut (7 Jan 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> They say you can get out of contract if you don't like it. _Presuming_ you saw their newspaper ad on 3 December...
> Very sneaky indeed. Time for a quick call to their retentions department, methinks...


Yes, I rang them a couple of weeks ago when I heard about the upcoming increase & after a bit of haggling I was offered a €5 monthly discount on my bill for 12 months, which suits me fine as my package is only increasing by €3 a month.


----------



## fender64 (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks Papercut for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## fender64 (10 Jan 2011)

I got the sky movies for xmas,rang today to get rid of them,and was told it was 10 euro to disconnect,something that was not mentioned when I asked to give me movies over xmas.


----------



## sulo (30 Sep 2011)

They are very sneaky... and on talking to customer services, its like listening to a pre-programmed robot.

Just off the phone to them. We started off with 15mb. We then got a txt - "we've increased your broadband to 20mb". The latest text we're up to 25mb. I thought this was all too good to be true. And it was. Customer care advised they upped the cost in July and notified members (I don't appear to have the text). But I did note my bills have gone up twice. WHile its not a huge amount its an increase. 

I think a text indicating free upgrade is sneaky. Especially when the cost has gone up twice since we took the service.

Its infuriating speaking to them.. what made it even worse, was when I queried the sports package we have and the possibility of removing that - she said that they'd charge me if I downgrade. I said I wasn't downgrading I was no longer subscribing to that service.. she said it was a product and that they would charge me 10.00 for cancelling a product. I asked if I cancelled my Broadband, she said I wouldn't be charged that wasn't a product it was a service.... I asked what my standard cable connection was categorised as, and she said a subscription (not a product or service).   You don't usually think you will be charge a fee for cancelling a service you no longer want to use.  I
After all that I went off and had a cup of tea.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Sep 2011)

Have a look at this thread and see if you can get the UPC service through a bundle and might work out cheaper, as ours did.  Ring the Loyalty Section direct line no 061 272190 but check out the different bundles available on http://www.upc.ie/deals/tvbroadbandphone/ before ringing.


----------



## sulo (3 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the information Sue-Ellen.  Will check it out and see if it would suit us.


----------



## robbie00 (8 Nov 2011)

*UPC modem*

Rang there sales team and there unable to sell me the wireless modem to replace my cabled upc modem. Told me to get one in pc world gave me a list makes to pick from.

So I then rang the loyalty section told them im on the package for the wireless modem and without even a question said thats no problem I will have one sent out to you straight away. Must say I am very happy with that for service.


----------

